# Stocking Ideas for 30 Gallon Aquarium?



## Arbiter120 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi there,

I had bought a 30 gallon aquarium almost 15 months ago. Over this time, I have gone through many fish replacements and additions. My current setup atm is:

4 Red Wag Platies
3 Skirt Tetras (Hangs out with Platies)
1 Angelfish
and 1 Rubber-Lip Pleco

To me this seems as a small amount for my tank as there is a ton of extra space that is empty. If any of you guys could please help me and advise me with some other species of fish that I could bring into my tank, that would be great.

Extra Info:

I was thinking on getting 2-3 Black Khuli Loaches along with taking out the Skirt Tetras (I don't really like them because they have dull colors, but they sure are hardy!) and putting in 4 Cherry Barbs. Is this okay? Here is the list if I do that:

4 Red Wag Platies
4 Cherry Barbs
1 Angelfish
2 or 3 Black Khuli Loaches
and 1 Rubber-Lip Pleco

I would consider myself as half way through the intermediate rank in fish-keeping as I have kept over 5 bettas in the past 6 years (Each lived for around 1 1/2 years) and have kept a small amount of Goldfish (They lived for 2 years) when I was a child. 

Sorry for the long post, I have tried to include as much information as possible, and could provide more.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

In a 30 gallon tank I would not do less than 10 cherry barbs. In my experience its best to have an even m/f split. I would also suggest 10 kuhli loaches. They are a group oriented fish that is much more active in larger numbers. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Arbiter120 (Aug 7, 2012)

jaysee said:


> In a 30 gallon tank I would not do less than 10 cherry barbs. In my experience its best to have an even m/f split. I would also suggest 10 kuhli loaches. They are a group oriented fish that is much more active in larger numbers.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Thanks! But I was asking how many Cherry Barbs and Black Khuli Loaches I could add along with the fish already in my tank (Without the Skirt Tetras). Can you tell me how many of each I could add?


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Arbiter120 said:


> Thanks! But I was asking how many Cherry Barbs and Black Khuli Loaches I could add along with the fish already in my tank (Without the Skirt Tetras). Can you tell me how many of each I could add?


 
Me think's your question was answered by previous poster.:lol:


----------



## Arbiter120 (Aug 7, 2012)

1077 said:


> Me think's your question was answered by previous poster.:lol:


Oh. XD lol


----------



## Arbiter120 (Aug 7, 2012)

If I could have any more suggestions, that would be great.


----------



## Arbiter120 (Aug 7, 2012)

Arbiter120 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I had bought a 30 gallon aquarium almost 15 months ago. Over this time, I have gone through many fish replacements and additions. My current setup atm is:
> 
> ...


EDIT: After researching both Khuli Loaches and Cory Catfish, I think I want to keep 3-4 Cories along with 5 Cherry Barbs. Is that too much? I do bi-weekly water changes, and have a pretty good filter, so that should balance the bio-load. I have 5 live plants in my tank too, so that should help also.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I would not keep so few Corys, or so few cherry barbs. You have a 30 gallon tank, but want to stock it like a 30 liter. Your school sizes really should be much larger.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

The reason others are advising more of the species is because these fish are shoaling fish that need a group, and the more in the group the better (healthier) the fish will be.

This is where it becomes confusing to work out numbers in a given tank. While it is true that increasing fish adds to the bioload, there are situations where the fish will be healthier for doing this. Shoaling fish need sufficient of their own species to properly interact as nature intended, and if this is denied them, they will not be as healthy. But with adequate numbers, they will be better adjusted and thus healthier. And fish that are less stressed have a significantly lesser impact on the tank's biology. I hope I have explained it so it makes sense.

You are getting rid of the Black Skirts, which is a very good idea, as in small numbers (less than 7-8) they are much more likely to turn nippy, and angelfish are prime targets for any fin nippers. The cherrys in sufficient numbers shouldn't pose this problem.

Corys need at least five, but again more is better. You can have the same species, say 5-7 of one, or you can mix species with no less than 3 of each species though again more is better.

Byron.


----------



## Arbiter120 (Aug 7, 2012)

Byron said:


> The reason others are advising more of the species is because these fish are shoaling fish that need a group, and the more in the group the better (healthier) the fish will be.
> 
> This is where it becomes confusing to work out numbers in a given tank. While it is true that increasing fish adds to the bioload, there are situations where the fish will be healthier for doing this. Shoaling fish need sufficient of their own species to properly interact as nature intended, and if this is denied them, they will not be as healthy. But with adequate numbers, they will be better adjusted and thus healthier. And fish that are less stressed have a significantly lesser impact on the tank's biology. I hope I have explained it so it makes sense.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice! I think I will keep 5 Cherry Barbs and 5 Cory Cats.


----------



## Arbiter120 (Aug 7, 2012)

Any other suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Arbiter120 (Aug 7, 2012)

Double Post


----------

